# FR: faire / être / avoir chaud/froid



## Starosel

Bonjour!

Je sais qu'en parlant du temps, on dit, "il fait chaud," et qu'en parlant de la nourriture, on dit, "elle est chaud." Quelle est la différence? Pourquoi utilise-t-on "faire" dans un cas et "être" dans l'autre quand on discute la température?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## tilt

First, _nourriture _is a feminine word so _elle est chaud*e*_.

About _il fait chaud_, I don't have any explanation about why it is like this. All I can say is when speaking about weather, you must always use the verb _faire_. _Il fait chaud. Il fait beau. Il fait mauvais temps. Il fait 25°C.

_Notice that _il_ is not a pronoun for weather here. It is a particular French gramatical construction called _impersonal pronoun_ where _il _does not refer to anything or anyone.

On the contrary, If you are speaking about weather, and if you want to say _it's is hot_, then you can and must say _il est chaud. Il_ here, is a classical pronoun, standing for _weather_.


----------



## lune_bleue

so...
when _weather_ is the exact subject, replaced by _it_ , we use _etre
_when you speak in general about how is the time, we use _faire_ ?

comment c'est le temps??.....il fait chaude!
(is the first sentence correct?)

the weather is getting worse.......il est pire! (does not sound too good!)


----------



## LILOIA

We would say : Quel temps fait-il ? Il fait chaud / froid, etc.
The weather is getting worse : ça empire / le temps se dégrade / c'est de pire en pire


----------



## simera

_Etre_ is used when talking about food because it is the way the food is described. Being hot is regarded as a characteristic of the food. 

_Faire_ is used when talking about the weather because, in French we focus on the effect the weather has on people. Just as if the weather created heat.


----------



## lune_bleue

but if I want to say _it will be very hot in my apartment!_ , do I use _etre?
il sera tres chaud dans mon appartement!

_merci.(no accents. I am sorry. I do not have them on my computer)


----------



## timofei

Les tournures _faire chaud, faire froid, faire beau_ sont idiomatiques et le sens du verbe _faire_ y est perdu. Il n'y a rien de _fait_ dans la météo. En français dans la grande majorité des cas une phrase doit contenir un sujet et un verbe, c'est une contrainte purement syntaxique, qui se traduit par la présence du _il fait_ mais cette partie de la phrase n'a aucune valeur sémantique.
Le cas de le _radiateur est chaud_ est différent puisqu'ici le verbe _être_ est une copule qui met en relation le sujet et son attribut. Ni le sujet ni le verbe ne sont « superflus ».

À l'oral, le sujet de certaines tournures impersonnelles peut souvent être omis : _fait beau, fait chaud, faut que j'y aille_.




lune_bleue said:


> _
> il sera tres chaud dans mon appartement!
> _


Il fera très chaud dans mon appartement.


----------



## pbchloe

Can somebody explain the classic English speaker's gaffe, mixing up  _j'ai chaud_ and _je suis chaude_?


----------



## Kalana

_J'ai chaud_ means you're feeling the hotness.

_Je suis chaude_ is a coarse way to say you are sexy. You can say this too to a man when you want him to understand that you want to have sex, or you're open to it, at least. But still vulgar.


----------



## pbchloe

thanks.  In English "I'm hot" can mean either!


----------



## simera

timofei said:


> Les tournures _faire chaud, faire froid, faire beau_ sont idiomatiques et le sens du verbe _faire_ y est perdu. Il n'y a rien de _fait_ dans la météo. En français dans la grande majorité des cas une phrase doit contenir un sujet et un verbe, c'est une contrainte purement syntaxique, qui se traduit par la présence du _il fait_ mais cette partie de la phrase n'a aucune valeur sémantique.


Dans _Il fait chaud_, _faire_ garde son sens de "produire" (un effet).

On le voit mieux avec_ Il fait beau / Il fait mauvais._
Les adjectifs utilisés après le verbe faire expriment l'effet psychologique produit chez celui qui évalue le temps (qui en lui-même n'a rien de beau ni de mauvais).

C'est un emploi métahorique du sens premier de _faire_.


----------



## LCOV

Hi. I was wondering, would you say "Elle a chaude" or just "elle a chaud"? Thanks in advance


----------



## rusita preciosa

*chaud* is correct


----------



## fretalian

If someone said "Je n'aime pas porter un foulard parce qu'il fait chaud" does that translate as:

1. I don't like wearing a scarf because it is hot (the weather)
2. I don't like wearing a scarf because it is hot (the scarf)

I would like the French for the second translation if anyone could help!

Thank you


----------



## Maître Capello

It would translate as the former.

_The weather is hot ↔ Il fait chaud._
_The scarf is hot ↔ L'écharpe *tient* chaud._


----------



## beginner-questions

Hi,
 I found this in my French-book:

"Ils/Elles ont l'air d'avoir chauds/chaudes."

I would say correct is: "Ils/Elles ont l'air d'avoir chaud"

But now I´m a bit confused. 
We learnt that avoir faim/soif/froid/chaud only changes in the verb and that the rest stays the same no matter what person you talk about.
So what´s in the book must be a mistake, right? Or was my teacher wrong? Or does it change if it´s 'avoir l'air de'?

Looking forward to your replies


----------



## NausicaaElec

Hello !

As rusita said, only chaud is correct... and yes beginner-questions your book is wrong here !!

only change in "avoir l'air d'avoir faim/..." is indeed in the first "avoir". 
We're here in the grammatical case "avoir + adjective" 
If you'r a girl, you say "j'_*ai *_chaud" and "je *suis* fatigué*e*"


----------



## beginner-questions

merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

NausicaaElec said:


> We're here in the grammatical case "avoir + adjective"


Not necessarily…  As a matter of fact, _chaud_ and _froid_ can be either nouns or adjectives. By the way, _faim_, _soif_, _envie_, _peur_, etc. (which can be used after _avoir_ just like _chaud_ or _froid_) are definitely nouns, not adjectives. Anyway, in modern French _*avoir* chaud/froid_ is an idiomatic expression where _chaud/froid_ is not really analyzable as a noun or adjective anymore. You should just learn that it doesn't agree.

_Ils/Elles ont l'air d'avoir chauds/chaudes._ 
_Ils/Elles ont l'air d'avoir chaud._ 
_Ils/Elles ont chaud._


----------

